# Stand Up Comedy



## Logan 5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick recommend me some stand up comedy, I've heard a lot so try and recommend something a little less popular/known

If you came here looking for recommendations, check these guys out:

Louis CK
Mike Birbiglia
Bob Newhart


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 27, 2010)

Aziz Ansari will make you laugh your dick off.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats good, I've seen his most recent stand up and he's great in Parks & Recreation.  Keep them coming!


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Aziz Ansari will make you laugh your dick off.



But I'll miss the big guy


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't watch to many stand-ups so I really can't help much, but have you ever seen anything by Leslie Jones?


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 27, 2010)

Couldn't find a torrent but i found this youtube clip:



and yeah I've seen that before, she's pretty funny but you have to understand where she is coming from.  What I mean is she has a very narrow range.


----------



## Gore (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill Burr. He's fuckin fantastic and pretty well unknown if hits on google are a good indicator


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 27, 2010)

patton oswalt +
david cross
= win


----------



## WildWon (Jul 27, 2010)

Nick Thune - Fantastic quick-bit style joke teller.

Chris Fairbanks - Amazing at making fun of himself as he messes up words.

Jimmy Pardo - Phenomenal crowd work and a very classy style.

Doug Benson - Great one liners, observations and lots of weed humor.

Grahm Elwood - Friend of Benson, they tour together a lot. Great political stuff... but not too heady.

Joe Rogan - a BRILLIANT comic that will seriously make you think about what you're laughing about, and will help you understand life in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris Hardwick -Ex-host of Singled Out (yea, its an old show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and a great nerd comic. Also check out Hard 'N Phirm if you like comedy music. It's his side comedy with another guy. Decent music, funny subjects (a song about Pi where they sing in to the... 100th something decimal with some killer harmonies)

I second Aziz Ansari and Bill Burr as well. Both are hilarious.

If i think of more, i'll post. (i. LOVE. standup.)

PS- Everyone needs to find Joe Rogan. I put him in the same category with Bill Hicks & Lewis Black for angry, amazing, thoughtful joke telling.


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll toss in the late Mitch Hedberg, Nick Kroll, and uh... who else... You probably already know Brian Posehn and Zack Galafanakis, so Juda Friedlander maybe?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 27, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yes to Kroll! (posehn & galafanakis too!)

I haven't listened to Friedlander yet, though i've enjoyed him on random shows and movies. I should really look into his schtuff.

EDIT:
OH FUCK!!! PAUL F. TOMPKINS! Find him now. GREAT stuff. (more to come later)


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 27, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I haven't listened to Friedlander yet, though i've enjoyed him on random shows and movies. I should really look into his schtuff.
> 
> EDIT:
> OH FUCK!!! PAUL F. TOMPKINS! Find him now. GREAT stuff. (more to come later)



If you can find Friedlander, I'd recommend it. I can't find him doing a full set anywhere, unfortunately. Also, +1 for Tompkins. And Greg Giraldo.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill Bailey, Dylan Moran, Kevin Bloody Wilson, Russel Howard, Frankie Boyle. That should keep you going for a while


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 27, 2010)

I REALLY like Pablo Francisco.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm the only one who likes Dane Cook?! Lol! He has my nasty humor. Anyways,  Nick Swardson is the best. Watch "Nick Swardson: Seriously, who farted?" :>




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> try and recommend something a little less popular/known


 My bad.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 27, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I'm the only one who likes Dane Cook?! Lol! He has my nasty humor. Anyways,  Nick Swardson is the best. Watch "Nick Swardson: Seriously, who farted?" :>


Dane Cook's mouth is where jokes go to DIE.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm checking out Bill Burr right now, I'll give these guys a listen soon:

David Cross
Nick Thune
Chris Fairbanks
Graham Elwood
Chriss Hardwick
Nick Krohl
Bill Bailey
Dylan Moran 
Kevin Bloody Wilson
Russel Howard
Frankie Boyle

Iv'e heard these guys already:

liked:
Patton Oswalt
Jimmy Pardo
Doug Benson
Joe Rogan
Bill Hicks 
Lewis Black
Mitch Hedburg
Brian Poseihn
Zack Galifinakis
Judah Friedlander
Paul F Tompkins
Greg Giraldo
Pablo Francisco
Nick Swardson

disliked:
Dane Cook

Thanks guys I got a pretty substantial list now.  I've been working on my own stand up act recently, going to try it out at an open mic night next month so I've been submersing myself in comedy and all things hysterical.  So far I got a bit about peanut butter beverages, a bit about smoking, and a bit about driving.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Tim Vine is a master of one-liners.

And also agree on some of Blaze's suggestions. I liked Bill Bailey in Never Mind the Buzzcocks (panel, not stand up), while Frankie Boyle and Russell Howard are very funny indeed.


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 28, 2010)

See if you can find the John Oliver special with Nick Kroll doing Fabrice Fabrice.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> *snipped*
> 
> I've been working on my own stand up act recently, going to try it out at an open mic night next month so I've been submersing myself in comedy and all things hysterical.  So far I got a bit about peanut butter beverages, a bit about smoking, and a bit about driving.



You have some good taste there. I have a few names for you. Jimmy Pardo, Doug Benson, Graham Elwood, Jimmy Dore.
You know the first two. Those are 4 people who's podcasts you need to find.

Pardo does a comedy talkshow with one guest. (sadly, there's a seasonal subscription fee of $20, but they do offer the first 30minutes of each ep for free. And that'll give you a good idea.)
(these next three 'casts are freebies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Benson does a Movie show with 3 random guests and a few fun little games. This is a Live recording, so it's a little more off the rails.
Elwood does a movie show with 1 guest, but it's a strait run.
Dore does a show called Comedy & Everything Else. Usually runs 2 hours, regularly has a guest from the comedy industry, and gets into a lot of the background stuff of being a stand-up comic. A lot of political talk too, and usually leans on the serious end (with jokes thrown in), but is fascinating to listen to.

Those 4 podcasts usually involve people from the California comedy circuit. And they also dive into the background of the industry.

(Elwood is Bensons usual opener when he's on tour. Dore has been doing comedy for YEARS and is somewhat recognizable from a few different things).

I'm a comedy nerd. I love it. Inside and out. And love the intricacies of the stand-up/improv/comedy troupe industries (three VERY different businesses and styles) and have been studying them for years. Have yet to try any of the three, but have been dying to since i was 10-ish.

Oh, and one more- Comedy Deathray Radio. A podcast lead by Scott Auckerman, the head of the UCB theater in LA. Anywhere from 2-5 guests at a time, and they usually do some good characters, and they dip into industry talk occasionally as well.

I don't know if this would interest you, but as you're starting, i figured you'd like to hear more about it, from people that have been doing it for YEARS, and have fantastic stories and advice.


----------



## BionicC (Jul 29, 2010)

More UK stand-up:

Stewart Lee
Richard Herring
Sean Lock
Lee Mack


----------

